# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر  الاحد 01 سبتمبر 2013 " اخبار وإعمده "

## ابو البنات

*
اللهـــــــم  يـــــــا عمــــــاد مـــــن لا عمـــــاد لــــــه يـــــاسنـــــد  مـــــن لا سنـــــد لــــه يـــــاذخــــــر مـــــن لا ذخــــر لـــــه  يــــــاغيــــــاث مـــــن لا غيـــــاث لـــــه يــــــاكريـــــــم  العفــــــو ويــــــاحســـــن التجــــــاوز . يـــــــاكـــــاشــــف  البــــــلاء . يـــــاعظيـــــم الرجــــــاء يـــــــاعـــــون  الضعفــــــــــــاءيـــــــامنقــــــذ  الغرقــــــى يـــــــامنجـــــــي الهلكــــــى يـــــــاذا  الاحســــــان ........انت الـــــــذي سجــــــد لـــــــــك ســـــــواد  الليـــــــل ونـــــــور النهـــــــار وضــــــوء القمــــــــر  وشعـــــــاع الشمــــــس ودوي المـــــــاء وحفــــــيـــــــف  الشــــجــــــــر ....... يــــــالله يــــــــارب يـــــــــا مـــن  شـــق الـــبـــحـــر ...لـــمــــــوسى حـــتـــى خـــرج
 اخـــرج الــمــســلــمــيــن مـــن الـــضـــيـــق الـــى الـــفـــرج....

اللـهـم  اجـعـل أبـواب الـجـنـة تـفـتـح لـنا ۩ وكل سيئة تغفر لنا ۩ و كـل  حـسـنـة تـتـضـاعـف لنا ۩ و كـل خـير فـي الآخرة يوهـب لـنا ۩ و كـل  نـعـيـم فـي الـجـنـة يـعـطـى لنا ۩ و اجعل الملائكة تدعو لنا الى يوم  العرض عليك ۩ و فـي كـل صـلاة عـلى الـنـبـي يـغـفـر الله لنا ۩.......  نسألك المغفرة يا الله فكن بنا رؤوفا رحيماااااااااااااا ♥♥♥

اللهم  ارزقنا زيارة بيتك الحرام والسجود فيه وتوفنا وانت راض عنا وارزقنا حسن  الخاتمه و أدخلنا جنة الفردوس مع الابرار واجرنا من النار ولاتحرمنا لذة  النظر الى وجهك الكريم 

!♥♥♥!!اللهـــــــــم أأأأأأأأأأأأميــــــــــــن يـــــــــااارب العــــــالــــــميـــــــن!

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر يبدأ مشواره مع المريخ في لقاء القمة

فضّل  الألماني كروجر مدرب المريخ أن يبدأ مشواره التدريبي مع المريخ من خلال  لقاء القمة الذي يجمع الهلال والمريخ يوم الثاني عشر من سبتمبر الجاري في  الجولة السابعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. وكان المدرب الألماني وصل  الخرطوم أمس وسيشرف على مران المريخ اليوم وسيتولى مساعده ابراهومة الاشراف  على مباراة هلال كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة السادسة عشرة من الممتاز  بكادوقلي فيما يشرف كروجر على لقاء القمة.. وكان كروجر اجتمع بمساعده  ابراهومة.. واستمر الاجتماع لمدة ساعتين وسأل عن كل اللاعبين وطلب تفاصيل دقيقة عن أي لاعب في صفوف الفريق وموقف الإصابات كما سأل عن اللاعبين الأجانب ومشاركاتهم وعن العناصر الأساسية ومجموعة البدلاء.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*شركة سوداني تلوح بالغاء عقد رعاية الدوري الممتاز




لوحت  شركة شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بإلغاء عقد الرعاية  الذي يربطها بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أو تخفيض قيمته تنفيذاً لنص  البند 21 من العقد الموقع بين الطرفين، وقال مصدر مسؤول داخل الشركة إنهم  عانوا كل أنواع التجاهل من الاتحاد خلال الأيام الماضية، وأن قادة الاتحاد  رفضوا الرد على اتصالات واستفسارات الشركة حول أسباب توقف البث التلفزيوني  لدوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، وأوضح المصدر أن أشكال عدم احترام  الاتحاد للعقد تعددت، وتراوحت ما بين عدم إلزام الأندية بارتداء الزي الذي  يحمل شعار الشركة، ومضايقة منسوبي (سوداني)  عند دخولهم إلى الاستادات لتقديم جوائز نجوم المباريات، علاوةً على عدم  الالتزام بعدد اللوحات المتفق عليها حول كل ملعب، وأشار المصدر إلى أن  الشركة تمتلك كامل الحق في إلغاء العقد أو إعادة التفاوض على قيمته المالية  تطبيقاً لنص المادة (21) التي تلزم الاتحاد ببث المسابقة، وقال: حتى  اللحظة لُعبت 15 مباراة في الدور الثاني لدوري سوداني الممتاز ولم ينجح  الاتحاد في بث أي لقاء منها تلفزيونياً، استمرار الوضع الحالي ستكون له  انعكاسات سلبية على عقد الرعاية، قدمنا حوالي ثلاثة ملايين جنيه للاتحاد  والأندية ولم نحظَ بما يتناسب مع المبلغ الكبير، وإذا استمر الاتحاد في  تجاهل اتصالاتنا واستفساراتنا وفشل في بث المسابقة تلفزيونياً فسنحول العقد  إلى الإدارة القانونية توطئة لإلغائه أو إعادة التفاوض حول قيمته، إذا  كانت له قيمة سوقية أو ترويجية من دون بث تلفزيوني.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*التقرير الطبي يحدد مشاركة هيثم مصطفى أمام هلال كادوقلي



خضع  نجم وسط المريخ هيثم مصطفى لتدريبات خاصة في مران الفريق أمس وكان اللاعب  تعرض لاصابة في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام النسور في الجولة 15 من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وخضع اللاعب لتمارين لياقة تحت اشراف مدرب اللياقة وذكر  طبيب المريخ أن موقف هيثم وكذلك سليماني من المشاركة في مباراة هلال  كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة السادسة عشرة يتحدد بعد وصول التقرير الطبي  لافتاً إلى أن هناك تقريراً سيتم تسليمه لعبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس  القطاع الرياضي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدافع هلال كادوقلي يرفع راية التحدي في وجه المريخ


رفع  أنور كباشي مدافع هلال كادوقلي راية التحدي في وجه المريخ عندما يلتقي  الفريقان يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة 16 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال  كباشي إن فريقه يسعى لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أمام المريخ يوم الثلاثاء وعبّر  المدافع المخضرم عن ارتياحه لتحضيرات فريقه واعتبر أن الإعداد لمباراة  المريخ جيد جداً مشيراً إلى أن اللاعبين انتظموا في التحضيرات وتنافسوا من  أجل اقتحام التشكيلة وقال: بالتأكيد نسعى للفوز على المريخ والمباراة  بالنسبة لنا مهمة جداً.. نتعامل معها بمسؤولية كبيرة وندرك قيمة المنافس  لكن أيضاً لدينا ثقة في أنفسنا وذكر أن  الفريق سيكون حريصاً على تقديم أفضل مستوى حتى يتفوق على الضيوف وينتصر  عليهم.. وكان هلال كادوقلي فرض التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على المريخ في  الدورة الأولى بامدرمان.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

* الترجي يفوز على سيوي في دوري الأبطال

  

 



سجل المدافع  الجزائري عنتر يحيى هدفاً ليقود الترجي الساعي لاستعادة اللقب بالفوز 1-0  على ضيفه سيوي سبور الإيفواري وتعزيز أمله في بلوغ الدور قبل النهائي لدوري  أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.

وهز يحيى الشباك بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 57 بعد أن نفذ مواطنه يوسف بلايلي  ركلة ركنية وصلت إلى صانع اللعب أسامة الدراجي الذي هيأها ليحيى فوضعها في  الشباك.

والفوز هو الثالث للفريق التونسي - الفائز باللقب في 2011 والذي خسر  النهائي أمام الأهلي المصري العام الماضي - على ضيفه القادم من ساحل العاج  في المجموعة الثانية ورفع رصيده إلى تسع نقاط من أربع مباريات في صدارة  الترتيب.

ويملك سيوي سبور ثلاث نقاط فقط.

وتضم المجموعة الثانية أيضاً كوتون سبور الكاميروني صاحب النقاط الست وريكريتيفو دي لوبولو الأنغولي وسيلتقيان في أنغولا الأحد.

ولم ينجح الترجي - الذي بلغ نهائي البطولة في الأعوام الثلاثة الأخيرة - في  هز شباك ضيفه رغم المحاولات التي قادها الدراجي العائد بعد عام قضاه في  الدوري السويسري وكذلك لاعب الوسط بلايلي في الشوط الأول.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ضغط الترجي أكثر على ضيفه قبل أن ينجح يحيى - الذي  كانت مشاركته في المباراة محل شك بسبب إصابة عانى منها خلال التدريب  الأسبوع الماضي - في تسجيل الهدف الحاسم.

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ازمة شيكات تاهيل مسجد الهلال بتبرع هيثم مصطفي تتواصل .. لجنة المسجد تعيد شيكات المجلس المرتدة للبرنس وتشكرة 
تبرع لاعب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفي  بمبلغ مائتى الف جنيه لصالح مسجد النادي من حقوقه والتى تم تسليمها كشيكات  للجنة حيث صارت ازمة كبيرة مؤخرا 
رغم مرور اكثر من سته اشهر عليها حيث لم  يلتزم البرير باتفاقه مع لجنة المسجد والذي قضي تسديدها لهم بالتقسيط  الشهري بمبلغ خمسة وعشرين مليون 
حيث سدد ثلاث اقساط فقط من جملة المبلغ  وبعد اصاب الياس اعضاء اللجنة قاموا الاسبوع الماضي باعادة الشيكات لللاعب
  شاكرين له تبرعه حيث وعدهم خيرا  وقد علمت مصادرنا ان اللاعب بصدد كتابة  خطاب للمجلس لتسديد قيمة المبلغ 
والتي تبرع بها من حقوقه وان يلتزموا  بوعدهم معه ومع لجنة المسجد بسداد المبلغ المطلوب وخاصة انه هبه للمسجد 
وقد  افادت معلومات اثارة القضية من قبل بعض الجهات الاعلامية قد كان سبب في  بعض التحركت للبرير 
وبعض الوعود ولكنها تعثرت في النهاية مماحدا باللاعب  التمهيد للخطوة القادمة من اجل تسليم المبلغ للجنة المسجد
 الجدير بالذكر ان الشيكات التي حررها المجلس للكابتن السابق اصطدمت بعدم وجود رصيد في الحساب    

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تدريبات تاهيل لسيداخضع البرنس هيثم مصطفي سيدا الي  تدريبات تاهيل تحت اشراف التونسي احمد العبادي 
اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي  بالمريخ وعاني هيثم من اصابة العضلة الضامة
 حسب تشخيص الاطار الطبي للمريخ  الذي وجهة العبادي بالاشرلف علي تمارينه 
الي حين تاكد سلامته وتحسن حالته  الي الوضع الافضل الذي يتح له المشاركة في المباريات 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻠﻐﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﻬﺎ
 ==========================
 ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻰ ﺑﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ، ﻭﺍﻭﻛﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺎﻡ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻼﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ، ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍلطاﻫﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ، ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﺭﺍﻯ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﺘﻤﺜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺨﺼﻪ ، ﻭﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﻡ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
 :
 ﻓﻮﺿﻰ ﺣﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
 :
 *ﺇﺳﺘﺒﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺒﺰﻭﻍ ﻧﺠﻢ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ
 ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻻﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺜﺮﺍﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ
 *ﺇﻟﺘﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﺧﺮﻭﺍ ﺟﻬﺪﺍً ﻓﻰ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ
 ﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺯﺭﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺣﺴﺎﺳﻬﻢ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻀﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺛﻨﺎﻳﺎﻩ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻭﺇﻧﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﻳﺮﺩ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﻪ ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ
 ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻫﻢ
 ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻰ
 ﻋﻬﺪ ﻟﺠﻨﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮﻳﻪ
 *ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺮﻭﺏ ﻭﺗﻔﺄﺟﺄ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻔﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ.ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ
 ﻳﺘﺬﻣﺮ ﺍﻯ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﻗﺒﻠﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻘﻴﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ
 ﺍﺗﺎﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻩ
 *ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻭﻻﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻻﻯ
 ﺇﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻰ
 ﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ
 ﻋﻦ ﺭﺻﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﻭﻥ
 ﺍﻹﻓﺼﺎﺡ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻔﺎﻭﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 *ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻭﺑﻌﻜﺲ ﻣﺎﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ
 ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ
 ﺗﺪﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺸﻮﺍﺋﻴﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺩﺭﺍﻙ
 ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺳﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ
 ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺳﻠﻢ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻧﺎﻗﺼﺎً
 *ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺇﺭﺗﻀﻮﺍ ﺇﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ
 ﻧﺎﻗﺼﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤُﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻨﻪ
 ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ.ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺪﺭ ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺇﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺎﺗﻰ
 ﻣﻜﺘﻤﻼً ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ .
 *ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﺭﺻﺪ ﻟﻼﺥ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺷﻴﺒﺎ
 ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻠﻎ ﺛﻼﺛﻪ
 ﻭﺛﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻒ ﻭﺳﺒﻌﻤﺎﺋﻪ ﻭﺍﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻻﻏﻴﺮ.ﺗﻢ ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺗﺪﻝ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺇﻗﺘﻨﻌﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﺅﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ.ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻭﺟﺎﺀ
 ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺣﺴﺐ(ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﺝ)ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﻣﺎﻳﺒﺪﻭ
 *ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻧُﺴﻤﻰ ﺣﺼﻮﻝ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻰ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ (ﺍﻻﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ)
 ﻛﺎﻣﻼً ﻛﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ.ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ
 ﻭﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ( 535 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ) ﻓﻘﻂ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
 ﻓﻰ ﺛﻼﺛﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﺮﺩﻳﻒ.ﻭﻧﻔﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺊ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﺐ
 (ﻣﻴﺴﻰ)ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ(500
 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ)ﻓﻘﻂ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ
 3ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ.
 *ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻯ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺗﻤﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻦ
 ﺷﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ
 ﻭﻗﺪﺭﻩ 250 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ
 ﻭﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻭﺷﻴﻜﻮﺯﻯ
 *ﻭﺍﻻﻏﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﻪ ﻭﺟﻨﺪﻯ ﻧﻤﻴﺮﻯ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ (ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ)
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺳﺘﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﻪ
 ﻛﺤﺎﻓﺰ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ
 ﻻﺗﺮﺑﻄﻬﻢ ﺍﻯ ﺻﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭ
 ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻣﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ
 ﻓﻘﻂ
 *ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﻘﻂ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻴﻢ
 ﻭﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺸﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
 ﻇﻠﻮﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﻣﻮﻥ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
 *ﻭﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ
 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻋﺪﺩﻩ
 11ﺷﺨﺺ(ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﻪ
 ﻭﺟﻨﺪﻯ ﻧﻤﻴﺮﻯ) ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻻﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻛﺎﻣﻠﻪ.ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻻﻋﺒﺎً
 ﻳﻤﺜﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻰ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 (ﺣﺴﺐ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ)ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 *ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﻋﺠﻴﺐ ﻭﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ
 ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﺍﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ
 ﺣﺎﺿﺮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻼﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ
 ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ
 *ﻭﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ (ﺍﻟﻬﺮﺟﻠﻪ)ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ
 ﺗﻨﺸﺮ ﺍﻹﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ
 ﺩﻣﺎﺋﻪ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺋﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻓﻰ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺪﻳﺮﻩ
 *ﻭﻻﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﻩ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﻪ ﻟﻜﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ
 ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﻖ .ﻭﻛﻠﻰ ﺍﻣﻞ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻔﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻛﺎﺭﻡ
 *ﻻﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺮﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
 ﻭﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻧﺘﻤﻨﺎﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺎﺗﻢ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ
 ﺍﻻﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﻧﺎﻗﺼﺎً
 ﺇﺭﺳﺎﺀ ﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ
 *ﻻﻥ ﺗﺮﻏﻴﺐ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ
 ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﻢ
 ﻭﺗﺤﻔﻴﺰﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ
 ﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻣﺠﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
 ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ
 ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
 ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺸﻤﻨﺎ ﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻳﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻓﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻳﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺇﻻ ﺳﺮﺍﺏ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻌﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ
 ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺗﻪ
 ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻜﻮﺕ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎﺳﻴﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻰ
 ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻛﻞ
 ﻣﺎﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻭﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﻛﻞ
 ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺚ ﺑﺎﺣﻼﻣﻬﺎ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور ابو البنات



تسلم يا صفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
الطيب حسن بدوي.. العطار..!

فقدت  الرياضة السودانية كثيراً من مميزاتها وخواصها واختلط حابلها ونابلها حتى  أنها لم تقو أمام طوفان الفوضى الذي أتى على ثوابتها وجعلها مجرد نشاط سطحي  لا يعترف ممارسوه بشيء، ولا يعتمدون معياراً عقلانياً في قياس عمليات  رياضية بات العالم يستعين فيها بنظريات علمية لا تقبل الجدال، وما زلنا مع  هذا الطوفان نفعل الكثير من أجل إرضاء قوى تسربت إلى قيادة دفة الرياضة في  غفلة.. وعندما جلسوا على الكراسي لم يكن في همهم رفعة الشأن العام  والإرتقاء بكرة القدم والألعاب الأخرى وإنما تقديم أنفسهم وأسمائهم فقط ضمن  وجهاء إجتماعيين يستمتعون بلقب (الريس) ويجهلون أبسط مقومات التطور في  الرياضة.
مع هذا الطوفان تراجعت الرياضة السودانية وتغير المجتمع إلى  النقيض، وأصبح الرياضيون يهدمون بيوتهم الآمنة بأيديهم، وينسفون الإستقرار  في أنديتهم لإرضاء أفراد من تلك القيادات التي قلنا أنها تسربت إلى العمل  الرياضي على غفلة من أهل الشأن، وعندما تدهورت ثوابت السودانيين وأصبحوا  يقيمون البشر وصلاحيتهم بما يزنون من الأموال.. وهي نظرية لم تنتج قيادياً  على مر التأريخ، وطريقة لا تمنحنا سوى الأزمات، وجدنا أن الأندية  والإتحادات والهيئات قد تشبعت بالصراعات والمشاحنات ولا يكاد فيها من يفرغ  نفسه للعمل وتطوير اللعبة التي ولي عليها وتجويد الأداء فيها ودفعها لتنافس  على المستويين الإقليمي والدولي بكفاءة، وقد فرغ هؤلاء النشاط الرياضي من  محتواه الإنساني والإجتماعي فعايشنا كل هذا من خلال أزمات الأندية  الكبيرة.. المريخ والهلال في الفترة الأخيرة، ولولا أن جمال الوالي إهتدى  في تجربته إلى إبعاد كل الأبواق والبراميل المزعجة والإستعانة بعناصر جديدة  لم تتلوث بأجواء الصراع الذي عصف بالمريخ لسنوات، لما استطاع النادي أن  يعبر مرحلة التأزم الحرجة تلك ويحصل على أهدأ حقبة إدارية له منذ أكثر من  15 عاماً (وهذه على مسؤوليتي)، ولكن ما سقناه في سبيل أزمات الناديين وضح  بشكل أكبر وأوضح في نادي الهلال، والخطأ الذي وصل إليه انصار الهلال في  مرحلة متأخرة من مشكلتهم أنهم ينتظرون الحل من الوزير الولائي الطيب حسن  بدوي بينما نجد أن المشكلة كلها.. أسبابها وتبعاتها وحلولها داخل حوش  الهلال ولا تخرج من التغييرات التي طرأت على التركيبة الإجتماعية لنادي  الهلال والأندية الأخرى والرياضة ككل، وطريقة طرح القضايا في هذا النادي  الجماهيري الكبير واستعداد الناس لقبول الرأي الآخر وإدارة حوار سلس وحضاري  بين الجماعات المختلفة من أجل مصلحة الكيان، فالوزير لا يستطيع بكل سلطاته  أن يقدم حلولاً للأهلة فوق ما قدم من مقترحات وقرارات وحتى النوايا  الطيبة.
حتى الآن وصلت أزمة الهلال إلى منطقة عنق الزجاجة، وأي تقدم  فيها يعني الإنهيار بمعنى الكلمة، ليس للهلال فقط وإنما للكرة السودانية  أيضاً لأن الهلال ركن مهم من أركانها مالم يكن هو الأهم على الإطلاق، وفي  مثل هذه الظروف لا يستطيع أي وزير أن يقدم شيئاً، كان ذلك هو الأستاذ الطيب  حسن بدوي أو استعانت الدولة بالسويسري جوزيف بلاتير نفسه لهذا المنصب،  فدوره لن يكون اكثر من عطار أمام حالة من الحالات التي أفسدها الدهر.. ولكم  أن تجيبوا على السؤال المطروح دائماً وهو: لماذا يحقق الوزير نجاحاً منقطع  النظير في الشق الثاني من مكون وزارته (الشباب).. بينما لا شيء يذكر بشكل  إيجابي لدينا نحن الرياضيين؟
في إعتقادي أن الإجابة المتكاملة هي أن  الرياضة لا تعترف بموجهات عامة، ولا ثوابت يستند عليها العاملين في حقلها  مثل العمل الشبابي.. ويمكن لأي قيادي فيها أن يدير شؤونها بفقهيات (سوق  الروب) ويحقق شعبية وجماهيرية تهتف بإسمه.. وهذه معضلة تخص الرياضيين ويجب  عليهم حلها أولاً قبل أن يطلبوا من وزير أو مدير أن يقدم لهم شيئاً.. وقد  بذل الطيب حسن بدوي جهداً كان يجب أن يشكر عليه من انصار الهلال.. ولكنهم  مشغولون بتصفية حساباتهم (الشخصية) مع بعضهم، وعندما يفرغوا من ذلك  سيكتشفون أنهم قد سلبوا الكيان حقه وأساءوا لتأريخه أيما إساءه..!!

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة الأحد 1-9-2013


× كروجر يصل الخرطوم ويجتمع مع إبراهومة ويطلب تقسيمة لمدة ساعة× الجنرال يستلم سيارة سبورتاج وشقة ويبدأ مهامه رسميا بمباراة القمة ومجلس المريخ يلغي دائرة الكرة ويعفي الدحيش وعاطف منصور× الجنرال: سعيد بالعودة للقلعة الحمراء وسأجتهد لقيادة الأحمر للبطولات× الأزرق يؤدي تدريبه الرئيس الليلة وسيدي بيه يقود الوسط والبعثة تغادر غدا× لاعبو المريخ يتدربون بحماس وتنافس مثير بين نجوم الأحمر لإقتحام التشكيلة× طارق الطاهر : سنهيئ المناخ لكروجر والألماني سيشرف على الفرق الثلاث

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
× شكوى الهلال للفيفا تثير الرعب في الإتحاد والوزارة× الكتيبة الزرقاء تعسكر اليوم وتتوجه صباح الغد للدامر لمواجهة الإكسبريس بالثلاثاء لعطبرة× الهلال يؤدي اليوم بروفة الختام بعيدا عن عيون الجماهير ووسائل الإعلام× المريخ يصرف النظر عن تعيين مدير كرة وكروجر يعد بالدوري والكأس× ثنائي الهلال مالك وبوى يتسلمان حافز الإجادة والتألق بقوون ويؤكدان مواصلة الإنتصارات× مالك : التصميم والإرادة صنعا نجوميتي وحافز الإجادة ضاعف مسئوليتي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
× خليفة : مانشر عن خطاب الفيفا قديم× الغزال يعود ويؤكد : مافيش إصابة تحول عن أداء ضريبة الهلال× هل تواطأ مدير بنك تنمية فرع الصادرات فرع عبيد ختم مع البرير ضد هيثم مصطفى؟× لاعبو الهلال يتسلمون الحوافز والفريق يدخل معسكرا غدا× المريخ يستقبل كروجر ويلغي دائرة الكرة× أتير: مازلنا في المقدمة ومباراتنا مع المريخ هي الفيصل× المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيس اليوم لمواجهة الإسود

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
× صواريخ الغزال وعودة نزار تشعل تدريبات الهلال× المئات في الأسياد لإدانة البلطجية واليوم إستلام أوامر القبض في مواجهة المعتدين× سوداني تفسخ عقدرها رسميا مع الإتحاد حول رعاية الممتاز وتخاطب الإدارة القانونية× مجدي شمس الدين : خاطبنا الوزير لإحتواء أزمة مجلس البرير حتى لايتضرر السودان× الهلال يرفع وتيرة إعداده ويتحفر بالجوانب التكتيكية× الشغيل: طريقة لعبي ماإتغيرت وماكنت متوقع الهلال يسجلني× المحكمة الإدارية تستمع اليوم لرد المفوضية حول طعن مجلس الهلال

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
× كروجر يصل ويبدأ مشواره من القلعة الحمراء اليوم× كاستن للزعيم : جاهز للعمل مدربا للحراس واللياقة في آن واحد× المريخ يلغي منصب مدير الكرة ويحل الدائرة وسيدا يعود للتدريبات والطبيب يؤكد إكتمال شفاء المصابين× الفريق طارق : لاتوجد أسباب تجعل المريخ يسعى لتأجيل القمة× ضفر مرشح للمشاركة كقلب دفاع وباسكال وغاندي يتألقان في الضربات الثابتة× الأمانة العامة تكمل ترتيبات مرحلة كروجر وتجتمع بالمدرب اليوم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
× نجوم الهلال يشعلون المران وينذرون الإكسبريس× اللاعبون يتعاهدون ويؤدون قسم النصر والجماهير تتجاوب معهم× عالم النجوم تنشر رد الإتحاد العام للهلال بخصوص الفيفا× مجدي شمس الدين : الإتحاد الدولي خاطبنا ونعمل على حفظ الإستقرار وتجنب الأضرار× هلال الجبال يشعل مواجهة الثلاثاء ويرفع حوافز الفوز للاعبيه× الأزرق يغادر لمدينة الحديد والنار بالإثنين لمواجهة الأهلي× تجدد إصابة الغزال والغموض يكتنف مشاركته أمام الإكسبريس

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﺍ ﻣﻔﺼﻼ ﻟﻜﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ==========================
 ﺟﻬﺰ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﺍ ﻣﻔﺼﻼ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻳﺤﺘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبوالبنات على الإبداع
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
صيحة
موسي مصطفى
اوليفية كرت المريخ الرابح

اصبح اللاعب اوليفية اهم لاعب في المريخ في فترة وجيزة بعد ضمه خلال فترة الانتقالات الاخيرة بل اصبح وجوده مهم جدا
ظهور اوليفية بمستوى لافت للانظار في مباراة الثلاثاء يمثل الحل و اعتقد اننا في حاجة ماسة لمجهود اللاعب بعد غد الثلاثاء
اوليفية غاب عن التسجيل لمباراتين و ظهور بصمته في مباراة الاسود تساوي البطولة
ننتظر العاجي في مباراة الاسود وليكن ظهوره بركة وخير لجماهير المريخ التي تنتظر خبرا سعيدا من كادوقلي بالثلاثاء
المريخ  اكمل اعداده لمباراة الثلاثاء ولاحظنا العزيمة من قبل لاعبيه ولكن رغم ذلك  الحذر مطلوب لاننا نواجه خصما غير عاديا وهو هلال الجبال او كما نسميه  جلاد الكبار.
هلال الجبال خرج بنقطتين من الهلال و المريخ من عقر دارهما وهو مؤهل لفوز على المريخ ولذا الحذر واجب .
المريخ  يمر هذه الايام باجمل فتراته من حيث الاستقرار ولكن يبقي الحذر واجب وعلى  لاعبي المريخ احترام الخصم اليوم فهو ليس فريقا عاديا.
المريخ فقد  نقطتين على ملعبه من الاسود ومن حقه ان يدخل مباراة الثلاثاء بدافع الثأر  ورد الاعتبار والانتصار من اجل الانفراد بصدارة البطولة والدخول لمباراة  القمة بمعنويات عالية!!
في الجانب الاخر هلال الجبال يملك عناصر الفوز  والتفوق على المريخ لما يضمه كشفه من لاعبين مميزن وشباب طموح يخطط لتحقيق  احلامه بقيادة الشاب ماجد علاء الدين في الهجوم وشقيقه وليد بجانب الاول  شعيبو وصالح الامين.
وهناك المبدع عبده جابر المتالق هذه الايام مع هلال الجبال وكل ذلك يجب ان يلتفت له المريخ هو ان يحترم خصمه ويعمل الف حساب .
عودة  هيثم مصطفي و سليماني وتالق فيصل موسي والباشا ووصول رمضان عجب لفورمة  المباريات يدعم المريخ ويسهم في ارتفاع حظوظه للفوز علي هلال الجبال و ربما  جعل من المباراة موقعة مثيرة وساخنة وربما حظيت باهتمام جماهيري كبير من  قبل انصار الفريقين بالثلاثاء.
وجود لاعبين مميزين في صفوف الفريقين  يجعل منها مناسبة جديرة بالمتابعة من داخل استاد كاودقلي خاصة بعد  المستويات المميزة التي ظل يقدمها هلال الجبال في الدوري الممتاز هذا  الموسم
ووجود طارق احمد ادم على رأس الجهاز الفني و ابراهومة وخالد في  ادارة الجهاز الفني للمريخ يجعل من المباراة مصحوبة بالبذل والجهد وربما  شهدت تالق لافت لعدد من اللاعبين الجدد.
مباراة الثلاثاء تنتظرها عددا  من الاندية التي تنتظر تعثر الفريقين فهناك من يسعده فوز المريخ باعتبار ان  يطيح بالاسود الى المركزالخامس اما اندية الصدارة على رأسها الهلال  والخرطوم تتمني خسارة المريخ لانه يعيد لها الامل من بينها ايضا الاهلي  شندي لانها تنافس على البطولة ولديها مباريات حاسمة ومهمة مع المريخ.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور أبوالبنات على الإبداع



تسلم كتير عمنا الحوشابي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عودا حميدا ابو البنات مشكور علي المجهود المقدر كن دوما بخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب ابو البنات
عدت وعادت اشراقاتك لتطل من جديد

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

عودا حميدا ابو البنات مشكور علي المجهود المقدر كن دوما بخير




تسلم كتير حبيبنا ابراهيم وان شاء الله ما نعدم طلتك البهية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور الحبيب ابو البنات
عدت وعادت اشراقاتك لتطل من جديد




مشكور كتير حبيبنا كسلاوي حبيب الكل
والمنبر مشرق بوجودك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



كروجر يصل ويبدأ مشواره من القلعة الحمراء اليوم
كاستن للزعيم : جاهز للعمل مدربا للحراس واللياقة في آن واحد
المريخ يلغي منصب مدير الكرة ويحل الدائرة .. سيدا يعود للتدريبات والطبيب يؤكد إكتمال شفاء المصابين
المريخ يواصل اعداده للاسود وسيدا يعود للمشاركة
طبيب المريخ يطمئن الجماهير
لاول مرة المريخ بدون مدير كرة
كروجر يصل برفقة كاستن والفريق طارق يستقبلهما بالمطار
الفريق طارق ينفي سعي المريخ لتاجيل القمة
كاستن للزعيم : على اسنعداد للعمل مدربا للحراس واللياقة في ان واحد
الامانة العامة والقطاع الرياضي يجتمعان بالمدير الفني
عبد الصمد يجتمع بمدرب الشباب لوضع خارطة الفرق السنية
خبراء اجانب يشرفون على صيانة ارضية ملعب المريخ
اجتماع بين الاتحاد والتلفزيون لحسم امر البث
تهكم  عل ماجاء في بعض الصحف الزرقاء .. الفريق طارق : لاتوجد أسباب تجعل المريخ  يسعى لتأجيل القمة .. خاطبنا الاتحاد لمعرفة العقوبة والغرامة التي اوقعها  على الهلال بعد اتلاف جماهيره للقلعة الحمراء عمدا
رئيس الجهاز الطبي : كشف الاحمر منطقة خالية من الاصابات واكتمال شفاء هيثم وسليماني
في  اطار استعداداته لمواجهة الاسود .. المريخ يتدرب في القلعة وسيدا يعود  للمشاركة .. ضفر مرشح للمشاركة كقلب دفاع وباسكال وغاندي يتألقان في  الضربات الثابتة .. ابراهومة يركز على العكسيات ويطالب بالتركيز في التمرير  والاستلام ويحث النجوم على الاجتهاد
القطاع الرياضي يستبق وصول الالماني ..  الأمانة العامة تكمل ترتيبات مرحلة كروجر وتجتمع بالمدرب اليوم .. الغاء  منصب مدير الكرة والدائرة والاكتفاء بمنسق والاستعانة بالتنفيذيين لادارة  الفريق .. المدير الفني يشرف على فرق المراحل السنية ورئيس القطاع يجتمع بمدرب الشباب
الزعيم  تكشف ادق التفاصيل لصيانة ارضية القلعة الحمراء .. خبراء اجانب يشرفون على  قص الاماكن التالفة من النجيل وترقيعها .. اسامة داؤود يتبرع بالف متر  ومدير الاستاد يزور ملاعب غولف فنتي اليوم 
جمال الطاش : سنعمل على استغلال فترة سفر الفريق الى كادوقلي لاكمال الصيانة والملعب سيكون جاهزا قبل لقاء القمة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


كروجريصل الخرطوم .. يجتمع بابراهومة ويطلب تقسيمة لمدة ساعة
الجنرال يتسلم سيارة سبورتاج وشقة ويبدأ مهامه رسميا بمباراة القمة .. مجلس المريخ يلغي دائرة الكرة .. ويعفي الدحيش وعاطف منصور
ستة اهداف في مران المريخ
هيثم مصطفى يخضع لتدريبات خاصة
المريخ يستقبل كروجر.
الألماني يتسلم سيارة سبورتاج وشقة
ويجتمع مع ابراهومة
ويطلب تقسيمة لمدة ساعة
الجنرال : سعيد بالعودة إلى القلعة الحمراء وساجتهد لقيادة الاحمر الى البطولات
كاريستن : عملت مع كروجر في سانت جورج وساسير  على خطى ويلي
طارق الطاهر : سنهيئ المناخ لكروجر والالماني سيشرف على الفرق الثلاثة
المريخ يلغي منصب مدير الكرة
اعفاء الدحيش وعاطف منصور
الاسود تخطط لافتراس الزعيم .. انور كباشي : مباراة المريخ مهمة وقادرون على الحاق الهزيمة بالمتصدر
جلال كادوقلي : اذا وصل المريخ في نفس يوم المباراة لن ينتصر
اتهمت الاتحاد بتجاهلها وانتهاك الاتفاق .. سوداني تهدد بالغاء رعايتها للدوري الممتاز 
الشغيل ومروان يغيبان عن تدريب الهلال
الازرق يؤدي الحصة اساسية الليلة
صبحي : شكل الهلال مع صلاح ادم افضل
فريد وعصام نجما اهلي شندي يغادران للقاهرة
ثلاثاء الحسم .. فوز المريخ على هلال كادوقلي يقربه بشدة من الحصول على اللقب .. تعثر الاحمر امام الاسود يفتح الباب امام الازرق ويعزز حظوظه في الحفاظ على كاس الممتاز .. القمة تنتظر هدايا من الاسود والاكسبريس ومدربا العملاقين تحت المجهر .. الاحمر يسعى الى الحفاظ على افضلية الدفاع
مران ساخن للفرقة الحمراء .. لاعبو المريخ يتدربون بحماس وتنافس مثيرى بين نجوم الاحمر لاقتحام التشكيلة .. هدف راجي الراسي يشعل المران وهيثم مصطفى يخضع الى برنامج خاص ويشارك في الجزء الاخير بديلا لسليماني 
الجهاز الفني يكلف باسكال وغاندي بتنفيذ الضربات الثابتة والطبيب يتحدث عن اصابتي البورندي والبرنس
الزعيم يرفض التنازل عن نقاط كادوقلي .. الاحمر يؤدي تدريبه الاساسي عصر اليوم ويغادر الى معقل الاسود صباح الثلاثاء
كروجر يشرف على تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء ويكتفي بمتابعة لقاء الهلال من الدكة 
حسن يويسف ومصطفى توفيق يقومان بدور مدير الكرة ونائبه وترتيبات خاصة للمباريات الاربع المقبلة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم  مدرب المريخ كروجر امس سيارة 2013 من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بجانب شقة تم  تخصيصها له واسرته واكد المدرب انه سيشرف على مباراة الفريق امام الهلال  في مباراة القمة على ان يكون متفرجا على المريخ في مباراة هلال الجبال. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اكد  الالماني كاستن كروز الذي وصل الي الخرطوم امس برفقة مواطنة كروجر  استعداده للعمل مدربا للحراس واللياقة في وقت واحد مبينا انه عمل بالوظفتين  خلال فترة عمله مع كروجر في سان جورج مبينا انه لايجد أي صعوبة في الجمع  بين الوظفتين وابدي كروزسعادته الكبيرة بمرافقة كروجر في القلعة  الحمراءمشيرا انه سبق وان عمل مع مواطنه من قبل لافتا ان كروجر مدرب قديم  وصاحب فكر متقدم يمكن ان يفيد المريخ كثيرا وعبر كاستن عن سعادته بالانضمام  الي المريخ مبينا انه لايعرف شيئا عن الفريق لكن كروجر رغبه بالعمل بحديثه  الطيب عن المريخ  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال حارس المريخ عصام الحضري انه بصفته  قائداً لفريق المريخ و حرصا منه على تواجده في الصدارة وعدم اهدار اي نقطة  فان الوضع يحتم عليهم اللعب بتركيز في مباريات الفريق القادمة امام هلال  الجبال وهلال الخرطوم والامل عطبرة وهي التي تعتبر المحك الرئيسي والنقطة  الفاصلة في سباق مباريات الدوري
و ناشد الكابتن عصام الحضري جماهير المريخ الوفية ان تكون دائماً خلف  فريقها في كل مكان و أن تؤازر اللاعبين و تحمسهم للاستمرار في نتائجهم  الطيبة
و شدد السد العالي علي جماهير واعلاميي النادي بأن لا يضعوهم كلاعبين تحت  ضغط نفسي و عصبي حتى لا ينعكس عليهم بالسلب و التوتر داخل الملعب كما طالب  الحضري مجلس الادارة الدعم للفريق و مساندته ليس مادياً و انما معنوياً و  التواجد و الظهور بإستمرار معهم اينما ذهبوا و لعبوا.
جاءت هذه التصريحات قبل مباراة المريخ المقبلة يوم الثلاثاء القادم امام  هلال كادوقلي و التي يرى الحضري انها في منتهى الاهمية و انهم اذا اجتازوها  سيكون الفوز الثالث على التوالي و سيعطي ذلك مزيد من الثقة و دفعة قوية  للاعبين لمواصلة الانتصارات و من ثَم الفوز ببطولة الدوري العام و كذلك  الكأس و اختتم الحضري قائلاً انه سوف يبذل كل جهده للارتقاء بنادي المريخ و  اسعاد جماهيره و ان هذا هو شغله الشاغل الآن 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد الامين العام بنادي المريخ الفريق طارق  عثمان الطاهر اجتماع بالمدير الفني الجديد كروجر مرحبا بعودته للسودان  والاشراف على المريخ في الفترة الحالية وتمنى له التوفيق مع مشواره الجديد  مبينا احترامه لهم كخبير رياضي و ملم بخبايا افريقيا وخبير كروي له سمعته  الريااضية في افريقيا وقال وانهم فى نادي المريخ ينتظرون من كروجر تقديم  ماهو افضل وما يليق بسمعته كمدرب كبير ينتمي لمدرسة كبيرة فى عالم كرة  القدم اضافة الى انه مدرب خبير بالكرة الافريقية . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علمت  مصادر صحفية ان هناك اتجاه داخل اروقة القمة بمطالبة الاتحاد العام  باستقدام حكام اجانب لادارة مباراة المريخ والهلال  في ديربي الممتاز والتي  سيلعب في الاسبوع الرابع والتي رفض الاتحاد تاجيلها رغم رجاءات بعض الجهات  بتاجيلها. 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكرنا الجزيل حبيبنا ابو البنات على المجهود
والشكرموصول للحبيب مهدي وكل المتداخلين في المشاركة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺗﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ

ﺫﻛﺮﺕ  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺷﺮﻭﻕ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﺑﺚ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ  ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﺸﻞ ﺗﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻳﻘﻀﻲ ﺑﺤﻞ  ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كروجر مشرفا على جميع فرق كرة القدم وترتيب كامل لقطاع السنيه

اكدة  الامانه العامة لنادي المريخ بان المدرب الالماني كروجر سكيون مشرفا  على  كل فرق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ وتوحيد كل الخطط الفنية والاطلاع على  العمل  اليومي فى جميع فرق كرة القدم بالنادي وان الايم القادمة سوف تشهد  ترتيب  كامل وشامل لقطاع المراحل السنية , واكد الامين العام لنادي المرخي  الفريق  طارق عثمان الطاهر بان وفى اجتماع مشترك ضم الجهازين الفني  والاداري لقطاع  المراحل السنيه قد ابلغ الكابتن عصام الدحيش مدرب الفريق  الرديف ومساعده  عاطف منصور بان مهمتهم الطوعيه بتدرب الفريق سوف تنتهي  بنهاية بطولة دوري  الرديف لاندية الدوري الممتاز والتى كسبها المريخ على  حساب الخرطوم مؤخرا  ,واكد الامين العام بان الدحيش ومنصور سيظلون جنود  مخلصين فى المريخ ورهن  اشارة النادي متي ما احتاج اليهم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر : اسعي الى تحقيق الانتصارت مع المريخ واحترم جميع الخصوم

اوضح المدرب الالماني كروجر فى تصريح خاص للموقع الرسمي لنادي (المريخ) , بانه اتي الى السودان لقيادة المريخ لتحقيق الانتصارات , وانه يحترم جميع الاندية السودانية التى ويواجهه فى المنافسات , وانه لايقلل من قيمة احد على الاطلاق , واكد كروجر بانه يتمني ان يقود المريخ الى تحقيق لقب الدوري واسعاد جماهير المريخ والنجاح فى تجربته الثالثه مع المريخ بعد تجربتين سابقتين حظيت بالاحترم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 المريخ اليوم 
هيثم محمد علي
المريخ يجري مناورته الرئيسية للاسود

الالماني كروجر يصل الخرطوم امس برفقة مساعده كاستن ويدشن تجربته الثالثة بالقلعة

الامين العام يشيد بالالماني والمجلس يقدمه في مؤتمر صحفي ويعلن عن مسئوليته عن جميع المراحل السنية

الجنرال في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي: احترم كل الأندية واطمع للتتويج بالدوري والكأس

احبائي عشاق الشفق الاحمر زلزال الملاعب بركان المدرجات امراء الكويت في كل مكان اسعد الله صباحكم ومساءكم بكل خير ونحن نلتقي بكم في مشوار جديد وواقع مريخي جديد بعد ان وصل الخرطوم مساء امس المدير الفني للفريق «الجديد القديم» مايكل كروجر ومساعده كاستن عبر الخطوط الالمانية «اللوفتهانزا» حيث وجد الثنائي استقبالاً حافلاً من مسئولي النادي بقيادة الامين العام للفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والمدير التنفيذي مصطفى توفيق وقطب النادي فتح الرحمن الفاضلابي بجانب صالح شهلابي ليعلن الالماني كروجر والذي تم الاتفاق معه والحضور للخرطوم بعد مفاوضات ماراثونية قادها الرئيس الاكثر شعبية جمال الوالي معه واستغرقت اكثر من اسبوعين بين الخرطوم والزهرة الجميلة حيث انهى كروجر تعاقده مع نادي سان جورج الاثيوبي بالتراضي بعد ان التزم مسئولي الاحمر بدفع الشرط الجزائي للنادي الاثيوبي وفضل كروجر انهاء مشواره مع الاحباش رغم النجاحات الكبيرة التي حققها مع سان جورج في اول ظهور افريقي له وقيادة النادي الاثيوبي لدوري المجموعات في البطولة الكونفدرالية واقصاء انبي المصري قبل ان تتبدل الاوضاع والنتائج بدوري المجموعات الشئ الذي عجل بحضور الالماني كروجر للخرطوم بعد اقالة التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي والذي اقيل عقب فشل الفريق بالتتويج ببطولة «الظفرة الرمضانية»..
المريخ اليوم يعيش واقعاً جديدًا لما «بعد الظفرة» و«مريخ كروجر» والانضباط الذي عرف به الجنرال الالماني والذي سيدشن مشواره في الخامسة والنصف من عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء في اول ظهور له في فترته وولايته الثالثة مع الفريق، حيث كان الالماني قد تعاقد مع الفرقة الحمراء في بداية موسم 2008 واستطاع ان يتوج معه بالدوري والكاس قبل ان يرحل مع بداية موسم 2009 وخلفه الكرواتي جانكيت رادان والذي فشل في التتويج مع الفريق لكاس بطولة اندية شرق ووسط افريقيا «سيكافا» التي استضافها المريخ بالخرطوم وسقط في محطة الختام امام اتراكو الرواندي ليرحل الكرواتي ويخلفه الوطني مازدا قبل ان يخلفه ابراهومة قبل ان يتم التعاقد مع البرازيلي جوزيه لويس كاربوني والذي ودع بعد فشل الفريق في الوصول لدوري المجموعات للبطولة الكونفدرالية وتتم الاستعانة بجمال ابوعنجة وفاروق جبرة قبل ان يعود كروجر من جديد في ولايته الثانية في منتصف موسم 2010 وتحديدًا في بطولة دبي الدولية ويستطيع كروجر ان يتوج مع الفريق بكأس السودان بثنائية المشاغب راجي والبرق هنو ويغادر من جديد بعد نهاية الموسم ليعود مع منتصف الموسم الحالي 2013 وهل سينجح الجنرال الالماني في وضع بصمته مع الفرقة الحمراء في ماتبقى من مشوار الدوري والذي يتصدره مريخ «الكوكي والديسكو» بفارق 5 نقاط عن غريمه وحبيبنا الهلال ويتوج بالكأس بعد ان قاد «الديسكو والكوكي» الفريق للنهائي ايضاً.
هذا ماستجيب عليه الايام القادمات وانصار الشفق الاحمر على موعد مع ظهور جديد والجنرال الالماني على مسرح الاحداث بالقلعة الحمراء من جديد مساء اليوم نسأل الله له التوفيق ويعينه في هذه المهمة.

اجتماع مع الديسكو يسبق المران
كروجر يشرف على البروفة الرئيسية للهلال

سيتولى المدير الفني مع بداية سبتمبر اليوم المهمة رسمياً مع الفريق حيث سيشرف الالماني كروجر على مران الفرقة الحمراء عصر اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء استعدادًا لمواجهة هلال الجبال عصر بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء بمدينة كادوقلي ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة لبطولة سوداني للممتاز في دورته الثانية وسيستمع كروجر لتقرير مفصل من ابراهومة ظهر اليوم للاطلاع على سير اعداد الفريق قبل الاشراف الرسمي والذي سيبدأه بكادوقلي بالثلاثاء.

اعلن ترحيبه بالجنرال الالماني
الامين العام لنادي المريخ : الاجواء مهيأة لكروجر للنجاح

اعرب الامين العام لنادي المريخ سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر عن تمنياته بالتوفيق للالماني كروجر في مشواره الجديد، مؤكدًا بأن المريخ يشهد استقرارًا كاملاً على الصعيد الاداري وعلى الصعيد الفني يتصدر الفريق حالياً بطولة الدوري بفارق 5 نقاط عن اقرب ملاحقيه وجميع الامور تسير بشكل جيد بالنادي ونرحب من جديد بالمدرب الذي وصفه بأنه مدرب معروف لدى جماهير المريخ التي تكن له الكثير من الاحترام والتقدير في فترة عمله السابقة مع المريخ وأننا ننتظر من كروجر تقديم ماهو افضل ومايليق بسمعته كمدرب ينتمي لمدرسة كروية في عالم التدريب لكرة القدم بالاضافة إلى انه مدرب صاحب خبرة كبيرة للكرة الافريقية والسودانية.

سيتم تقديمه في مؤتمر صحفي
الامانة العامة للاحمر: كروجر سيكون مشرفاً على كل فرق الكرة

كشفت الامانة العامة للنادي امس عن تقديم الالماني كروجر وتوقيع العقد الرسمي معه في مؤتمر صحفي سيتم الاعلان عنه لاجهزة الاعلام خلال الساعات القادمة، وكشفت الامانة العامة عبر الموقع الرسمي للنادي بأن كروجر سيكون مشرفاً عاماً على كل فرق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ مع توحيد كل الخطط الفنية والاطلاع على العمل اليومي في جميع فرق كرة القدم بالنادي وان الايام القادمة سوف تشهد ترتيب كامل وشامل لقطاع المراحل السنية، وكشف الفريق طارق عن اجتماع مشترك ضم الجهازين الفني والاداري لقطاع المراحل السنية، وقد ابلغ الكابتن عصام الدحيش مدرب الفريق الرديف ومساعده عاطف منصور بأن مهمتهم الطوعية قد انتهت بانتهاء دوري الرديف وأن الثنائي ستتم الاستعانة بهم وهم جنود مخلصين ورهن اشارة المريخ متى ما احتيج لهم.

في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي للنادي
كروجر: اتيت للسودان لقيادة الاحمر لتحقيق الانتصارات

ادلى المدير الفني للفريق الالماني مايكل كروجر بعد ساعات من وصوله للخرطوم بجانب مساعده كاستين بتصريحات للموقع الرسمي للنادي اكد من خلالها بأنه قد حضر للسودان لقيادة المريخ لتحقيق الانتصارات وانه يحترم جميع الاندية السودانية التي يواجهها في المنافسات المختلفة وانه لايقلل من قيمة أي أحد أو نادي على الاطلاق، واضاف كروجر بأنه يتمنى أن يقود المريخ لتحقيق لقب الدوري والكأس والنجاح في تجربته الثالثة بعد تجربتين حظيتا بالاحترام والتقدير.

وسط حضور كبير
الرادار يحتفل بنجاح عمليته الجراحية

احتفل الزميل والاستاذ الرقم عدلان يوسف «الرادار» صباح امس بمنزله بتعويضات بيت المال بنجاح عمليته الجراحية التي اجراها مؤخرًا بمستشفى مكي للعيون وسط حضور كبير وانيق اكد على مكانة الاستاذ عدلان تقدمه صديق الصادق المهدي نجل الامام الحبيب الصادق المهدي زعيم حزب الامة والذي اعتذر في اللحظات الاخيرة بجانب الهادي مبارك ورئيس اتحاد الخرطوم حسن عبدالسلام ونائبه جمال احمد عمر الكيماوي بجانب الملا عمر حجوج واللواء ابوالقاسم عدلان وعدد من الزملاء تقدمهم مبارك البلال ومعتصم محمود وعمر بابكر وسامر العمرابي وحسين سحري.

سلامات لقطب المريخ التوم تبيدي

تعرض قطب المريخ المقيم بقاهرة المعز حسن علي المبارك «التوم تبيدي» لجلطة تم على اثرها نقله لمستشفى ابن الحجاز بالمهندسين وسط اهتمام كبير من الاسرة الرياضية هناك . اسرة «قوون» تتمنى له شفاءً عاجلاً غير آجل وتسأل الله أن يلبسه ثوب العافية .. اللهم آمين.

محطة أخيرة

يا ربي بالمصطفى بلغ مقاصدنا واغفر لنا فيما مضى يا واسع الكرم .. اللهم انت مولانا وانت حسبنا ونعم الوكيل .. اللهم ولي علينا خيارنا ولا تولى علينا شرارنا .. اللهم لا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يخشى رحمتك ولا يخاف عذابك .. اللهم لا يعز من عاديت ولا يذل من واليت .. اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا .. اللهم آمين.

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم  مدرب المريخ كروجر امس سيارة 2013 من مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بجانب شقة تم  تخصيصها له واسرته واكد المدرب انه سيشرف على مباراة الفريق امام الهلال  في مباراة القمة على ان يكون متفرجا على المريخ في مباراة هلال الجبال. 



اعجبني الخبر جدا 
وتذكرت اغنية العملاق طيب الله ثراه مصطفي سيداحمد (ناسا حالها زين مصنع مصنعين لايعرق جبين ) اللهم لاحسد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
 عندو اللفح كوعو بعيد من زورو

وانحنا خترنا بالوادى المخرف خورو
 يا ودالشريف انا مرضى باكر دورو
 ساهر بى واتقسن دروب دكتورو

 ........................
 *ووضع عبد الصمد النقاط علي الحروف
 كما وضع المريخ الكؤوس الخارجية في دولابه
 عبد الصمد اكد ان كروجر هو من يختار معاونيه
 واكد عبد الصمد عدم ترشحه
 لكنا استغربنا لجزمه ان الوالي لن يترشح
 الوالي قال في حوار قبل ايام ان لكل حدث حديث
 وان لكل مقام مقال
 جمال الوالي لن يبتعد عن المريخ 
 فالوالي ارتبط بجماهير المريخ وبهموم المريخ وبمحبة المريخ
 نتمني ان يستمر عبد الصمد ايضا
 .........................
 نفي عبد الصمد اي خلاف له مع ابراهومة
 وان موضوع كفكفة الجلابية مفبرك
 من يكفكف هو من يلاكم
 ولا يوجد في مجلس المريخ ملاكما
 تري اين يوجد الملاكمون!؟
 ...............................
 لعل الحضري يريد ان يكسب اموالا اكثر لاعادة قيده
 ايا كان ما يرمي اليه الحضري بتصريحه الاخير انه لا يرغب في التجديد
 فان الحضري سعره فيه
 واعادته من جديد تعد نجاحا
 .............................
 ضرب الاعور علي عينه قال اصلها بايظة بايظة
 ولعل حال الهلال كذلك مع مباراة القمة
 فالهلال الذي بدون اي انجاز خارجي  لم يمنع كتابه واحبابه من ان ينافسوا المريخ واهله بصفرهم 
 الهلال سيهزم في مباراة الاسبوع الرابع برقم 4 علاء الدين
 او برقم 8 في 2
 المباراة القادمة ان انهزم فيها الهلال لن يجد الجمهور مجلس ادارة يحمله المسؤلية
 .............................................
 ولا يزال البص كبقايا بص
 مثل منطقة تشليح
 ستستمر المفاوضات حتي نهاية الدوري
 او قد يتم بث المباراة الختامية
 وتيت تيت تلفزيونا حديد
 ..............................
 اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف عمايلك استغرب
 واكرم الهادي  يظن ان علي رؤسنا طرطور
 فلقد رايناه يحرد ويابي ويرفض ويتمرد ويتقاعس 
 لانه وابيه يريدان ان يبتعد الحضري
 فاذا باكرم يطالب بالتجديد للحضري
 هو حصل ايه يا قدعان
 علي اكرم ان يرضي بالامر الواقع
 وهو ان يكون احتياطيا للحضري
 لا يمكن ان يكون الحضري له احتياطي
 عمر ساي ما بتجي
 .................................
 الهلال عاوز تراوري
 وتراوري عاوز فلوس
 الي اخر الاهزوجة
 ........................................
 علي ابراهومة ان يركز في مباراة كادوقلي
 لا في موعد وصول كروجر
 مطلوب من ابراهومة ان يعمل المستحيل للفوز هناك
 ولقد استلم لاعبو المريخ مستحقاتهم علي دائر المليم
 وكيف لا ومن يسير الامور في المريخ لوردات
 مدد لهم الوزير حتي اكتوبر الاخضر
 الذي باسمه سنناديهم ان يستمروا 
 ليشعلوا المريخ قمحا ووعدا وتمني
 ...................................
 قال لي متي سيصل سيدي بيه لمكانة هيثم مصطفي
 فقلت له: لما يصل ياسر تمتام لمكانة محمد النصري
 .................................................
 ان يكون اول شهر له في المريخ هو نجمه
 فهذا يعني ان علي جعفر نجم يشبه المريخ
 اتمني ان يجد حسن كمال فرصة
 ..................................................  .
 لكل دولة جيش احتياطي
 ولكل فريق قوي رديف 
 ورديف المريخ هو رغيفنا
 نشبع به ويربط غيرنا بطنه من الجوع
 ....................................
 الفريق المدرسي الي تونس
 نتمني ان يعطونا امل في المستقبل
 وان لا يكون الامر فسحة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﻼﺡ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ/ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﻼﺡ ﻣﻘﺮﺭ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺧﻼﻝ (ﺗﻐﺮﻳﺪﺓ) ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﺑﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﻓﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------

